# Our Frog vivarium pics



## debaig (Dec 10, 2006)

Here are some pics of our frog setup. Please let us know what you think. If anyone knows what we can improve, we're open to suggestion.


----------



## caustichumor (Dec 10, 2006)

Looks good, What species of frog are you keeping?


----------



## Magpie (Dec 10, 2006)

My only comment is that it looks hard to clean.
Not sure if you've kept frogs before, but mine defecate pretty much every day and it tends to get everywhere. 
Looks really nice though


----------



## debaig (Dec 10, 2006)

Hi,

We have 4 x L. Splendida or MGTF's....we totally clean out their enclosure every 2-3 weeks & do a half clean every week.....seems to work for us we have a half day every second weekend where we go through all our enclosures.....


----------



## Jakee (Dec 12, 2006)

How much do them vivariums cost ?


----------



## debaig (Dec 14, 2006)

Hey Repz,
This one cost us about $160 empty...


----------



## Tatelina (Dec 14, 2006)

Looks good! Wish the pics were abit easier to see though.
Nice work.


----------



## Jakee (Dec 14, 2006)

Thanks, looking good


----------



## debaig (Dec 14, 2006)

Thanks Tatelina - I wish they were too. Takin' pics isn't my forte I'm afraid...


----------



## Adam (Dec 14, 2006)

They are very cool!!! They are addictive though, my frog collection started with 3 and has blown out to hundreds. Some ahve bred though LOL. But seriously I have 3 species now with another species on the way!!!!


----------



## reptyle (Dec 29, 2006)

thats a nice looking vivarium, well done. it does look hard to clean but it seems like you have it all 'down pat'. thanks, ian


----------



## debaig (Jan 16, 2007)

bump


----------



## grimbeny (Jan 16, 2007)

That looks really good, splendids are my favourite species of frog.


----------



## Bojulabah (Jan 23, 2007)

Tank looks great - Is that a rain bar from front rhs of pic? If so what pump have you on it and does it "spray" or just "dribble"
Bob


----------



## weptyle (Jan 23, 2007)

that looks really good


----------



## debaig (Jan 23, 2007)

Yup it's rains in there. I just use a small pond pump connected to some standard garden watering tubing with mist heads. It sprays most of the time but does clog a bit and dribbles until I clean out the heads...


Bojulabah said:


> Tank looks great - Is that a rain bar from front rhs of pic? If so what pump have you on it and does it "spray" or just "dribble"
> Bob


----------



## lynfrog (Jan 31, 2007)

i have 4 MGTFs in a viviarium , and have room for a plant in there- find birds nest ferns or bromeliads (with non spiky leaves) work v well- broad leaves and strong enough for them to perch on. yrs look v good,cheers, lyn


----------



## Tatelina (Jan 31, 2007)

debaig said:


> Yup it's rains in there. I just use a small pond pump connected to some standard garden watering tubing with mist heads. It sprays most of the time but does clog a bit and dribbles until I clean out the heads...



That's a good idea! I bet they love that...
Is it on 24/7?


----------



## angel_saza (Jan 31, 2007)

off topic, but... is a bit of compost ok to mix into a cocopeat/orchid bark soil mix? It's for gtfs.


----------



## debaig (Feb 2, 2007)

We only put the rain on when the air pressure is dropping and / or when it is really raining...


----------

